# Lagersatz  ETS X 70 2003



## T.R. (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
mein Rocky Mountain ETS X70 2003 könnte bald einen neuen Satz Lager gebrauchen. Was kostet der komplette 2003er Lagersatz und ist dieser bei Bike Action verfügbar? Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit den 2004er Hinterbau mit neuen Lagern an den 2003er Hauptrahmen zu bauen? Falls ja, welche Kosten udn Lieferzeiten kommen auf mich zu?
Danke für eine kurze Info.


----------



## summit (20. Juli 2004)

Was ist mit deinen Schwingenlagern? Hast Du bei spürbarem Spiel (Sattel anheben) schon die Dämpferaugen am Federbein kontrolliert? Die sind eine echte Schwachstelle bei FOX, halten am ETSX aber relativ lange.

Was ein kompletter ETSX-Wälzlagersatz kostet und wie schnell er lieferbar ist kann jeder Rocky Händler in Erfahrung bringen. Würde mich auch mal interessieren, also Antwort bitte hier posten 
Das sind aber alles Normteile, ein Vergleichsangebot von einem Maschinendienst wäre ebenfalls interessant.

Die 2003er Umlenkhebel bieten für die Hauptlager am Sattelrohr genügend Fleisch für (Rollen)Wälzlager mit mehr Stützbreite. Der 2004er Lagersatz wird aber trotzdem nicht passen (anderes Innenmaß wg. M8 Schrauben). Für einen Umbau ist also Eigenleistung gefragt (passende Lager und längere, hochfeste Schrauben suchen, längere Buchsen drehen...). Die offizielle Antwort von Rocky zu so einem Umbau wird sein, dass dann die Garantie verloren geht. 

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. Juli 2004)

Ich befürchte, der Preis des Lagersatzes wird euch einen kräftigen Schrecken einjagen...


----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

Hi T.R.,

zuerst würde ich gerne erfragen, worauf die Empfehlung, bzw. Entscheidung zum Wechsel der Lager basiert? Der komplette Lagersatz (4 Stück) des 2003 ETS X kannst Du über Deinen Rocky Mountain Händler für einen Preis von EURO 55,60 (Stückpreis Euro 13,90) beziehen. 

Ein Umbau auf den 2004 Hinterbau ist theoretisch möglich, jedoch sehr kostspielig und arbeitsintensiv (circa Euro 1200,00), da der komplette Hinterbau ausgewechselt werden muss.


----------



## summit (2. September 2004)

Nachdem das 2003er ETSX immer mehr zum Knacken oder Knarzen angefangen hat, hab ich ihm mal eine Lagerwartung gegönnt. Die Buchsen waren alle leichtgängig zu demontieren und noch mit dem originalen Fettfilm versehen.

Leider waren die gedichteten Rillenkugellager der unteren Gelenkpunkte sehr schwergängig, weil Schmutz und Wasser eingedrungen sind (das Rad wird auch bei Regenwetter nicht geschont sieht aber weder Gartenschlauch noch Dampfstrahler). Nach Reinigung und mit frischer Fettfüllung komme ich erst mal über die nächsten Wochen, das Knacken oder Knarzen ist auch wieder verschwunden, muss die Teile aber wohl bald austauschen. Ich werde es mal mit SKF-Lagern versuchen, vielleicht halten die ja besser dicht.


Falls es jemanden interessiert, hier die Typen und Endverbraucherpreise (Firmenrabatt kann sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen):

Das 12/24/6mm zweifach gedichtete Rillenkugellager hat die Bezeichnung
61901-2RS1 und kostet EUR 14,37 pro Stück (sechs werden benötigt). Ist deshalb so teuer, weil es diese relativ seltene Dimension von SKF nur in einer Hochgenauigkeitsausführung gibt.

Auf EUR 7,28 kommt das 12/28/8mm Lager mit der Bezeichnung 6001-2RSH (zwei werden benötigt).

Lokale Fachhändler finden sich über http://www.skf.com/portal/skf_de/


Armin


----------



## mark020465 (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo 

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Lagertausch am ETSX. Welche Werkzeuge werden benötigt ? Wie geht das genau ? 

Danke


----------

